# Some Sierras



## kiddo (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.waldenwoodworks.com


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kiddo your pictures are delightful.


----------



## JDPens (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Those look fantastic!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome pens there Kiddo the last one is my pick of the bunch.[]


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kim, you really do great work!


----------

